# Best winter gloves for riding?



## Saratoga (26 November 2010)

I am struggling with really cold hands when riding at the moment! Which are the best winter gloves to ride and school in, really warm but not too bulky to be able to ride with two reins?

Thanks


----------



## KatyS (26 November 2010)

I cant fault the macwet climatec glove very warm and you lose no feel on the rein at all, but found that the short cuff was warmer than the long cuff. I wore mine for everything last winter and there still as good as new.


----------



## monkeybum13 (26 November 2010)

I love my Mark Todd winter gloves with thinsulate lining, leaves you with warm, toasty hands.


----------



## emm0r (26 November 2010)

http://www.tuffaboots.com/index.htm?subj=Gloves 


they are amazing i have had the same pair (dereham) for over a year and a half never got a hole and been wonderful for yard and riding !! not too chunky warm and last forever  comfy too !!


----------



## millitiger (26 November 2010)

will be following this with interest!

I tried on the Mark Todd winter gloves and found them far too bulky for me, which is a shame as everyone seems to rave about them.


----------



## emm0r (26 November 2010)

My mark todd gloves lasted a month unfortunately  also the tuffa ones are very reasonable priced iw ill always go for them now (if i ever need to replace mine )


----------



## ester (26 November 2010)

I like my ariat winters  and have been using my silk liners the last couple of days.


----------



## Sneedy (26 November 2010)

I ride in Sealskinz in the winter, the ladies all weather riding gloves.  They're not as bulky as the other Sealskinz gloves and keep me toasty warm!!


----------



## teapot (26 November 2010)

millitiger said:



			will be following this with interest!

I tried on the Mark Todd winter gloves and found them far too bulky for me, which is a shame as everyone seems to rave about them.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. I got a pair after seeing rave reviews on here but I just couldn't feel anything through them as they're so thick


----------



## Vix1978 (26 November 2010)

KatyS said:



			I cant fault the macwet climatec glove very warm and you lose no feel on the rein at all, but found that the short cuff was warmer than the long cuff. I wore mine for everything last winter and there still as good as new.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say that my macwets only lasted a couple of months before the first hole appeared. I'm desperate for a decent pair of winter riding gloves that can withstand riding several horses a day without disintegrating so will be watching thread with interest !


----------



## OneInAMillion (26 November 2010)

Sneedy said:



			I ride in Sealskinz in the winter, the ladies all weather riding gloves.  They're not as bulky as the other Sealskinz gloves and keep me toasty warm!!
		
Click to expand...

I have Raynaud's disease which means I have really poor body circulation. I always have purple hands! Sealskinz have been amazing. I love them! Can't think I have ever had cold hands in them


----------



## camilla4 (27 November 2010)

The Ariat Insulated Tek Grip gloves are great - really, really warm and sensitive enough for schooling.  I bought them after a lovely forumite recommended them and I am so glad that she did!


----------



## kerilli (27 November 2010)

sealskinz, definitely. the padded ones are unbelievably toasty and fine to ride in... not as sensitive as thin ones obviously, but frozen fingers aren't sensitive either!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (27 November 2010)

camilla4 said:



			The Ariat Insulated Tek Grip gloves are great - really, really warm and sensitive enough for schooling.  I bought them after a lovely forumite recommended them and I am so glad that she did!
		
Click to expand...

These /\ /\


----------



## soulfull (27 November 2010)

I also have sealskinz riding ones and for most they are warm as toast,  I still got cold.  I had a pair of dublin thick polar fleece they were cheap but awesome,  I wore them last week and hacn't seen them since


----------



## Little Legs Eventing (27 November 2010)

The seal skinz equestrian ones are BRILLIANT! I couldn't live without mine. I have really bad circulation in my hands and fingers and these things are THE best. They are wind proof, water proof and just generally horse proof! They keep my fingers really toasty and I don't need to take them off to do buckles etc on bridles or to do water buckets or anything. Perfect


----------



## YorkshireLady (27 November 2010)

Roekel Polertec are great

Not waterproof but you can still feel really weel. I have to say they are soft though and I bet I get through more than one pair, but hands feel like they are being hugged


----------



## CrazyMare (27 November 2010)

I hate wearing gloves, and I hate cold hands...

I wear a pair of Thinsulate fingerless gloves with mitten bits for yard work, then swap to Rockel Chester gloves for riding, then shed them once I am warm if there is no wind...


----------



## asset2004 (28 November 2010)

Vix1978 said:



			I have to say that my macwets only lasted a couple of months before the first hole appeared. I'm desperate for a decent pair of winter riding gloves that can withstand riding several horses a day without disintegrating so will be watching thread with interest !
		
Click to expand...

That happened to me as well. 
Where is the cheapest place to buy Sealskinz, I've had a look online and postage is quite expensive for a pair of gloves!


----------



## Saratoga (29 November 2010)

Which are the best sealskinz gloves to go for?


----------



## kerilli (29 November 2010)

the padded ones imho.
http://www.sealskinz.com/gloves/ladies-winter-riding-gloves


----------



## Saratoga (6 December 2010)

Right i bought some Sealskinz ones (the all weather riding ones rather than the winter ones) and although they are great for all the yard work being padded and waterproof they are a bit bulky when riding with two reins and then make my fingers go numb and extremely cold and painful!!

So now toying with the idea of forking out again for either the Ariat Insulated ones or the Roekel Polartec ones.....but which ones?? Help?


----------



## K27 (6 December 2010)

I love my Roeckl winter gloves, they are the Merdith Michaels Beerbaum ones with a fleece lining, although I'm not sure if they still make them or not, really really warm and hardwearing- I wear mine for both around the yard and riding in during the winter.


----------



## pinktiger (6 December 2010)

kerilli said:



			sealskinz, definitely. the padded ones are unbelievably toasty and fine to ride in... not as sensitive as thin ones obviously, but frozen fingers aren't sensitive either!
		
Click to expand...



ive just bought some of these and while they do what they say in terms of warm(soooooo warm) mine do call themselves waterproof, and today after submerging them in a frozen trough that suddenly gave way (and i nearly fell in) im sure they felt wet inside, but i guess it could be that it went over the rim????  Even if they are not waterproof they are incredibly warm did a 2 hour hack in -3 yest and hands lovely and warm!!!


----------



## kerilli (6 December 2010)

Mine have been waterproof so far...


----------



## Mrs Pink (6 December 2010)

Another vote for the Ariat thermal/insulated tek gloves, love mine to bits and def done the job


----------



## Saratoga (6 December 2010)

Mine are definitely waterproof, i have been dunking my hands into the troughs daily since having them to fish out the ice and they are brilliant! Just not warm enough for riding.

Ariat....Roekel....Ariat....Roekel.....why can't i have both lol!!


----------



## camilla4 (6 December 2010)

Can Santa help out so that could have both?!!  If it helps, I rode this morning in the Ariats and my hands were so warm afterwards I actually took them off to untack and rug up without my hands chilling at all.  Mind you, I find the Ariats are thin enough for me to do all this with them on.  Unless you have a particularly awkward buckle they are pretty good for fiddly work


----------



## Saratoga (6 December 2010)

Think i might get shot by OH if i spend anymore money on gloves lol! Might give the Ariats a go, thanks!


----------



## jumptoit (6 December 2010)

Sealskinz gloves are on my christmas list now along with some thin baselayer material Helly Hansen liners !


----------



## pinktiger (6 December 2010)

kerilli said:



			Mine have been waterproof so far...
		
Click to expand...

TBH it couldve been a number of things and is too early to be sure 100%, just somehow got in as i tried to save myself from a dunking as the ice i was leaning on gave way, or that my hands were hot and got sweaty dunno time will tell!!!!!


----------



## JustMeThen (23 September 2012)

Little Legs Eventing said:



			The seal skinz equestrian ones are BRILLIANT! I couldn't live without mine. I have really bad circulation in my hands and fingers and these things are THE best. They are wind proof, water proof and just generally horse proof! They keep my fingers really toasty and I don't need to take them off to do buckles etc on bridles or to do water buckets or anything. Perfect 

Click to expand...

Hi, I know this is an old thread but just wondering, I have the same problem with my hands and am going to get some Sealskinz having read these reviews but which ones do you have, are they the all-weather ones, below?

Thank you very much!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealskinz...ds_Equestrian_Clothing_MJ&hash=item416b76a862


----------



## kerilli (23 September 2012)

those look very similar, mine are these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEAL-SKIN...uestrian_Clothing_MJ&var=&hash=item2c62c3c81a
and it looks as if they've just changed the top of the velcro fastener bit. 
fabby gloves, worth every penny.


----------



## JustMeThen (23 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			those look very similar, mine are these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEAL-SKIN...uestrian_Clothing_MJ&var=&hash=item2c62c3c81a
and it looks as if they've just changed the top of the velcro fastener bit. 
fabby gloves, worth every penny.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, will go for it, thank you very much


----------

